# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Подготовка к специалист УПП "Управление производством"

## Енот

На данный момент ищу вариант № 1 задачи с экзамена, все остальные варианты есть, могу поделиться!

----------

